# 922 TurboHD light on???



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Is it normal to have the TurboHD light on even when the 922 is turned off?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

treat it as a ad


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, mine stays on when I have the receiver turned off.



kcolg30 said:


> Is it normal to have the TurboHD light on even when the 922 is turned off?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are talking about the blue logo, it is on all the time... I have, however, seen the green light on sometimes when it isn't supposed to be.


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

*Turbo HD blue light special:*
tur·bo/ˈtərbō/
*Noun:* 
1. A motor vehicle equipped with a turbocharger.
2. A computer program, machine, or other object equipped to operate at high speed.

My own interpretations of this special light:
- the unit is plugged-into the home electric power outlet
- the unit is never 100% off, unless it is unplugged
- my home is not experiencing a power failure
- feeling a little blue because it is taking so long to get the next version of software released :grin:


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

I put a piece of black electrical tape over mine. Yes, this is normal. I hope they have it function like the HDTV light on the K receivers in the future. It's really annoying.


----------

